# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهم ... نظرتون درباره کامپیوتر مجازی دولتی دانشگاه شیراز چیه ؟ معایب و مزایا

## safari123

یه سوال دیگه ... دانشگاه شیراز تنها دانشگاه معتبر ایرانه که تو دوره کارشناسی مجازی داره ... نظرتون چیه ؟ من خودم تو ابهر (زنجان) زندگی می کنم ... بنظرتون فاصلش خیلی زیاده ... ممکنه مشکلات ایجاد کنه ... شهریش هم اندازه شبانس ... دروس نظری بصورت مجازیه ... و دروس آزمایشگاهی تو خود دانشگاه شیراز ... 
نظر بدین 
مرسی.

----------


## Mehran1378

اینترنتت ب فنا میره که!

----------


## TAT

> یه سوال دیگه ... دانشگاه شیراز تنها دانشگاه معتبر ایرانه که تو دوره کارشناسی مجازی داره ... نظرتون چیه ؟ من خودم تو ابهر (زنجان) زندگی می کنم ... بنظرتون فاصلش خیلی زیاده ... ممکنه مشکلات ایجاد کنه ... شهریش هم اندازه شبانس ... دروس نظری بصورت مجازیه ... و دروس آزمایشگاهی تو خود دانشگاه شیراز ... 
> نظر بدین 
> مرسی.


نه داش تنها دانشگاه معتبر ایران نیست

هر دانشگاهی که مجازی داره معتبره

فقط ببین رو مدرکت چی کی خوره

تحصیل مجازی 

یا ...........


 :Yahoo (1): 

در ضمن 

باید اینترنت هم قوی باشه 

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................

ولی نظر من کلا راجع به سوالات  :Yahoo (1):  :


1. تو رتبت خوبه 
2. دانشگاه های سراسری خوب رو هم میتونی قبول شی تو رشته های ریاضی
3. هیچ وقت سراسری رو از دست نده 
4. تا وقتی شانس سراسری رو داری زدن پردیس و..... یه کار اشتباه اشتباه
5. وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدی متوجه میشی 

1. دانشگاه مهم نبوده (به جز اسمش که می خوره رو مدرکت)
2. استادا تدریسشون یکیه چون منبع و مرجع اکثرا یکیه 
3. فقط سعی خودت مهم بوده نه اونی که استاد تدریس میکنه

حالا یه چیز دیگه :

شما اگر واقعا عاشق تدریس استادای دانشگاه های سراسری خوش نام هم باشی هم 

میتونی از سایت مکتب خونه  تدریساشونو دنبال کنی :

اینم لینک:
https://maktabkhooneh.org/

یا از سایت فرا درس میتونی تدریس های عالی دروس رو دانلود کنی :
فرادرس - بزرگترین منبع فیلم های آموزشی دانشگاهی و مهندسی

داخل پارنتز هم یه چی بگم : (اینارو معرفی کردم که فکر مجازی خوندنو از سرت بیرون کنی  :Yahoo (1):  )

پس قشنگ میتونی ببینی که یکی یکی داره بهانه های رفتن به دانشگاه خوب پوچ جلوه می کنه .

 :Yahoo (1): 

در ضمن یه نصیحت برادرانه:

دانشگاه سراسری نزدیک رو انتخاب کن

پول خونوادتو هدر نده 

عوضش اونارو خرج پروژه های ایندت کن

و تا وقتی وارد دانشگاه نشدی دانشگاه ها رو قضاوت نکن

اگر دانشگاهی خوب شده اسمش

دانشجوهاش کردن نه استاداش

و اینم بدون مدرک استادات هر چی باشه باشه رو دانش تو اثر انچنانی نداره 

گیرم استادت بوده فاضل از فضل استاد تو ر ا چه حاصل ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): )

و اینم بدون

هر دانشگاهی تو یه رشته ی خاص واقعا خوبه نه همه رشته ها 

پس کور کورانه انتخابو بزار کنار  :Yahoo (1): 

امیدوارم به دردت بخوره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## farhadhamidi

> نه داش تنها دانشگاه معتبر ایران نیست
> 
> هر دانشگاهی که مجازی داره معتبره
> 
> فقط ببین رو مدرکت چی کی خوره
> 
> تحصیل مجازی 
> 
> یا ...........
> ...


در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر کدام دانشگاه خوبه؟

----------

